# Best medication for social anxiety related to brain fog/head pressure



## hopefuluk2 (Aug 20, 2015)

Hello guys,

Before I got my DP, I was such an outgoing social happy person. I used to enjoy meeting people and talking to them. With this shit that I have now, I feel that I am socially awkward. I am not myself. I fake my smile and exert extreme effort to be able to focus on what the other person is saying to me because of the brain fog, head pressure or the blank mind. The more people I am talking to, the more difficult it gets. It is sometimes painful! My question to you what medication you think can help me be more relaxed with people. I have tried diazepam before for a couple of weeks and it removed the brain fog and the head pressure and I felt very comfortable talking to people. As soon as I stopped taking it, the problem comes back intensified. I don't want to become addicted to Benzos. I want to be able to enjoy my time talking to people and not being locked in my head. Do you think that taking 2 mg of diazepam before any big social gathering help? I am worried that it would make me dizzy or sleepy that I would want to leave as soon as possible or would clonazepam be a better option? I am not considering propanol because it does not have effect whatsoever on the brain fog/head pressure. I want something that makes me relaxed for three to four hours while socialising with large number of people. It is not something that I will be taking daily but let's say twice a week? Have anyone of you tried clonazepam for social anxiety that comes as a result of the head pressure/brain fog? Any ideas would be helpful!

Thanks!


----------



## hopefuluk2 (Aug 20, 2015)

Any updates on this from people who took diazepam or clonazepam?


----------



## hopefuluk2 (Aug 20, 2015)

Thanks a lot Elliot! This is really helpful. What medications do you mean by stimulants?


----------



## hopefuluk2 (Aug 20, 2015)

Thanks! I took 2mg of diazepam before meeting a few friends but it made me so drowsy that I just wanted to come back home and be in bed! It was awkward situation! The psychiatrist prescribed me Effexor but I am hesitant to take it so far worrying that it will worsen my depersonalisation (brain fog, etc)


----------

